# Here's my organic veggies



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

Pictures taken last Fridayhttp://organicgardensite.com/my-raised-organic-veggie-garden-2011/
I thank the lord everyday for this food, no fertilizers, no chemicals, no GMO and no bad stuff period. Those blue barrels hold rain water for watering, the black ones are compost I make to feed the food.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice!

No fertilizers, no chemicals, no GMO and no bad stuff period ... :melikey:

Well we do make our own fertilizers or the critters do.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Very nice!
> 
> No fertilizers, no chemicals, no GMO and no bad stuff period ... :melikey:
> 
> Well we do make our own fertilizers or the critters do.  Thanks for posting.


I meant no chemical fertilizers, I have chicken poo and horse poo composing :} It;s part of the compost dressing I use


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Poo isn't fertilizer its just rich dirt. How many beds do you have?


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

worldengineer said:


> Poo isn't fertilizer its just rich dirt. How many beds do you have?


15 and all my flowers and greens which are not pictured are edible, we won't starve and neither will our children/grandchildren, even though they think we are nutcases LOL. We have a pantry full of food I canned that we use regularly. Not everything is bigger in Texas


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Your are a nutcase , until they need you.

The lettuce looks very healthy, and bright.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Cahri said:


> I meant no chemical fertilizers, I have chicken poo and horse poo composing :} It;s part of the compost dressing I use


You put chicken & horse poo on your garden???  gross (LOL )

What no sheep or goat poo??? (just playing)

You have a great thing going... Some folks buy silver and gold. I like you think Food.  Which IMO ... is woth its own weight ~~~

Looking forward to your post!


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

worldengineer said:


> Your are a nutcase , until they need you.
> 
> The lettuce looks very healthy, and bright.


Yeh well I hope hey have enough sense and come to where they are still loved know they will be cared for as long as they they pull their own weight LOL


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

*Andi said:


> You put chicken & horse poo on your garden???  gross (LOL )
> 
> What no sheep or goat poo??? (just playing)
> 
> ...


I get goat poo too from the neighbors, I trade them for eggs, I make great dirt and they feed their kids eggs from my chickens that have no arsenic in the food or growth hormones or antibodies. They can't wait to trade something else for the food that I grow. we don't need precious metals or stock markets, our wealth is in our food and water and survival of the fittest.


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

worldengineer said:


> Your are a nutcase , until they need you.
> 
> The lettuce looks very healthy, and bright.


Come over, let us break bread :0 I make a mean herbal dressing with only fresh picked herbs from the gardens


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Is your chicken feed also organic? That's what I am shooting for, but I want homegrown organic. Not stuff i have to buy. These are enclosed chickens, due to the wild animal and not so wild animals. So most protein will come from scraps. Calcium from crushed bone and egg shell. Grain will consist of corn. Would this be suitable?

Every thing I have found on feed is either buy it processed, or buy stuff and mix it.


----------



## JustAPrepper (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice!! Everything looks good and healthy!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

worldengineer said:


> Is your chicken feed also organic? That's what I am shooting for, but I want homegrown organic. Not stuff i have to buy. These are enclosed chickens, due to the wild animal and not so wild animals. So most protein will come from scraps. Calcium from crushed bone and egg shell. Grain will consist of corn. Would this be suitable?
> 
> Every thing I have found on feed is either buy it processed, or buy stuff and mix it.


 No it is organic, I get it special from an organic chicken farm dealer in central Texas. I supplement this with bugs, slugs and grubs from our yard and also oyster and clam shells crushed. My chickens are fatties lol


----------



## Allan (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice ...  Keep up the good work:2thumb:

We need to stop buying food from the supermarket and start eating healthy food.


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

:beercheer:


Allan said:


> Very nice ...  Keep up the good work:2thumb:
> 
> We need to stop buying food from the supermarket and start eating healthy food.


----------

